# 2013 F250 Low Avg MPG



## gozag

Whenever I ask others or I see pictures of Avg MPG on peoples 6.7's they are averaging around 15-16 MPG. I am only seeing 13. The truck only has 12K miles on it but I want to know from other owners if you are seeing higher or lower numbers and if your avg went up over time? Don't do too much towing and don't have a heavy foot.


----------



## Profish00

2012 16.6mpg 22k miles and I fly (70-80mph) 70 miles 5 day a week down 45.


----------



## Court

I've got a 2012 F350 & I see the same as you-People tell me all the time about getting 14-16 & unless they are on the road & not in town I just can't see how-I drive pretty aggressive but even when I try my best I can't get there unless I'm on the road.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Open road will give higher numbers. City driving kills it. I idle the snot out of my 12 350 so i read about 11.8 or so. I have messed with my aerodynamics by putting a leveling kit and replacement bumper with larger tires. I think its time to do the deletes


----------



## Reel Cajun

*2012 F350 FX4 8ft Box*

With 325/60R20 tires on stock wheels with 3:55 gears. 15-16 in town 42,000 Miles currently. I drive 75-80 most everywhere I can, mileage average doesn't get much better on the long runs unless you slow down to 65 or so.


----------



## boom!

2011............. 16.2


----------



## Court

gozag you & I & bobbyoshay are obviously doing something wrong-I am real interested to hear what everyone else is getting-Not sure if it helps or not but I was thinking about a leveling kit.


----------



## DSL_PWR

2012 F350 averaging about 17.4. 

I have a leveling kit, run an additive in every tank and drive about 68-72 on the highway.


----------



## Reel Cajun

Reel Cajun said:


> With 325/60R20 tires on stock wheels with 3:55 gears. 15-16 in town 42,000 Miles currently. I drive 75-80 most everywhere I can, mileage average doesn't get much better on the long runs unless you slow down to 65 or so.


I forgot to add, I also have a leveling kit.


----------



## Fordzilla06

I get better economy in the city


----------



## goodwood

are these numbers for a stock 6.7?


----------



## Cat n da flat

2011 F250 6.7 pre lift, 17-18 mpg...after programming was redone at dealer. Was 13-14 for first 6K miles. 

Post lift, 4inch lift with 35 Toyos, 14 mpg consistently. 

Brother has a 2012 with similar mpg issue, recommend taking in to have shift point programming looked at.


----------



## sotexhookset

Reel Cajun said:


> With 325/60R20 tires on stock wheels with 3:55 gears. 15-16 in town 42,000 Miles currently. I drive 75-80 most everywhere I can, mileage average doesn't get much better on the long runs unless you slow down to 65 or so.


Did you put those tires on recently or did they come on the truck? I have the same set up tire wise and this last set I put on three months back, Discount wouldn't mount because of some new in house reg they had for that size tire on a factory 20". Bought tires from them then had a Mexican tire shop I use sometimes mount for free (gave him old tires) then took back to Discount to balance. Still have all warranties and lifetime rotation type stuff but just couldn't put them on after I ordered them.


----------



## Whodthunkit

I'm in a 12, mostly city highway miles and I'm 17.3. It goes down if I get above 70, and up dramatically if I'm 60-65, and obviously traffic is rough. I don't drive like an animal, but I'm definitely not grandpa either.

My question is this, what type of driving do you do? Is it short 5-10 min rides then cutting the engine off? You have to watch for the automatic exhaust filter cleaner that pops on and run it for a minimum 10 minutes after you see that message. I hope you have a full tank of exhaust fluid. That could keep you way down there too. Also could be an issue with your turbo. I've heard of the fan seizing or something like that causing it to be useless... We could sit here and speculate all day long, so pay attention to how, where, and for how long you drive and then leave it up to the dealership to figure out. It's hopefully still on their dime anyways!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

I have 68,000 on my 2011 and get 16-17 all the time if I am highway only I get 19mpgs. If you idle it averages 0 mpgs in to your average over and over the only way to know exactly what your true mileage is to manually calculate it and do not leave your truck at an Idle. Not only is it hard on the emissions system itself but you are getting 0mpgs at a idle.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

MY truck is bone stock no upgrades at all I believe in ford and like to keep it the way they built it. IfI was 2 worried about mileage I would drive a Hybrid !!!NOT


----------



## DSL_PWR

goodwood said:


> are these numbers for a stock 6.7?


they are for mine since it is stock. I will tuning soon and then can report back after that.


----------



## bobbyoshay

I reset my gauge this evening. Drove quite a bit and averaged over 16. Didn't idle it for more than 30 mins. Guess ill keep an eye on it for the next week or so


----------



## shooter308

*low fuel milage*

i work on these kind of trucks and any late model diesel truck with a dpf system on it ,those r the numbers u can expect.


----------



## goodwood

DSL_PWR said:


> they are for mine since it is stock. I will tuning soon and then can report back after that.


I bet a CAI, tuner and delete pipe will give you at least 2 more mpgs.


----------



## gozag

*Towing*

I don't idle for long periods at all, but another thing that is weird is when I tow our larger tractor on a 22ft trailer it will bump down to about 12.8-9 then go back to 13 with no trailer. I would think there would be a more considerable increase.


----------



## jaulbert2

'13 F250 with 9k miles. 
Here's what I've experienced so far:
Towing = 10.6 mpg
Around town =12.6
Highway = 16.6


----------



## DSL_PWR

goodwood said:


> I bet a CAI, tuner and delete pipe will give you at least 2 more mpgs.


I'll do a tuner and delete only. I don't mess with stock air filters. Long story.


----------



## TexasTailHunter

Got a 2013 crew cab Fx4 lariat with 4k miles I think I bought a turd, best avg mpg 12.9, everybody else has a truck like mine is getting 16-18 avg and they run stronger than mine doesn't make sense to me, haven't had time to take it in though. Also on a 12 mile normal drive with normal braking the front disc's will boil water on contact I think that's not normal, please give input if any


----------



## Lebber32

2012 3.55 gears, every fill up I'm at roughly 17mpg. I'm at 26000 miles, no mods

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakPIRATE

Try and keep mine below 1500rpm on highway. I'll get around 17mpg
Running 37s with CAI only. No deletes yet.
In the city I'll get 15.5mpg


----------



## TxRENEGADE12

'13 all stock 3.55 crew cab get 17-19 hwy and 13-15 city. I drive 75-80 hwy all cruise control. 11k miles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mas360

TexasTailHunter said:


> Got a 2013 crew cab Fx4 lariat with 4k miles I think I bought a turd, best avg mpg 12.9, everybody else has a truck like mine is getting 16-18 avg and they run stronger than mine doesn't make sense to me, haven't had time to take it in though. Also on a 12 mile normal drive with normal braking the front disc's will boil water on contact I think that's not normal, please give input if any


Your brake caliper does not release as it should. It is like you are driving with a foot on the brake all the time. No wonder the truck produces terrible mileage.


----------



## Knotty Fly

2013 F350 with 3.55 gears, I get 16.5 mpg around town, and 18 mpg on the hwy running 70. No mods, stock tires.


----------



## Court

I ended up having a 2-1/2" leveling kit put on & have noticed an increase in my mpg by 1-1/2 to 2 mpg-Not sure why the difference (maybe aerodynamics) but I'm happy with it.


----------



## ReelWork

Court said:


> I ended up having a 2-1/2" leveling kit put on & have noticed an increase in my mpg by 1-1/2 to 2 mpg-Not sure why the difference (maybe aerodynamics) but I'm happy with it.


Not to hijack, but can you elaborate on what you did. I have done a 1.5 inch lift block but considering going with an Icon 2.5 spring replacement and yanking the 1.5 out as well. Looking for a little softer ride on these God awful roads I drive every day.


----------



## Lebber32

That's running from Mason to Houston and idling at Bucees

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Court

ReelWork said:


> Not to hijack, but can you elaborate on what you did. I have done a 1.5 inch lift block but considering going with an Icon 2.5 spring replacement and yanking the 1.5 out as well. Looking for a little softer ride on these God awful roads I drive every day.


I put in a ReadyLift Stage Two 2-1/2" leveling kit.


----------

